# Curtis 1234se



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Custom VCL code is baked into the OS, and can't be removed without updating the entire OS. Also OS can't be updated from the handheld programmer you've got, you need the PC programming cable for that. Best course of action is for you to find a local Curtis OEM who can program a default OS for you - Curtis is very uncooperative when it comes to support of end users.


----------

